# staying over at peoples houses- advice needed



## yahoo (Jul 21, 2010)

im a light sleeper and often if i wake up at night i need to use the bathroom. this happens about 3 times a night on average. this makes it very difficult to stay over at my friends houses, go to festivals, go on holidays with friends etc. and it is beginng to really affect my lifestyle. if there isnt a bathroom available im afraid of incontinence and even if there is im afraid of noises, smells, and taking too long in the bathroom. this is really starting to frustrate me as i have recently started college and so im at an age where not being able to stay over places is becoming a huge inconvinience and making sure theres a useable bathroom nearby isnt always an option, such as with festivals. does anyone have ANY advice that can help me as i am completely at a loss... help!


----------



## steve2805 (Jul 22, 2007)

yahoo said:


> im a light sleeper and often if i wake up at night i need to use the bathroom. this happens about 3 times a night on average. this makes it very difficult to stay over at my friends houses, go to festivals, go on holidays with friends etc. and it is beginng to really affect my lifestyle. if there isnt a bathroom available im afraid of incontinence and even if there is im afraid of noises, smells, and taking too long in the bathroom. this is really starting to frustrate me as i have recently started college and so im at an age where not being able to stay over places is becoming a huge inconvinience and making sure theres a useable bathroom nearby isnt always an option, such as with festivals. does anyone have ANY advice that can help me as i am completely at a loss... help!


I have been in the same position mate,I go to a lot of races/car events where the camps are like festivals. I tend to take a few immodium before the drive there + on the first day. Gives peace of mind more than anything I think. Then maybe take one tab a day to keep everything solid?Dont let it get you down mate


----------



## MikkiDe91 (Jun 8, 2010)

steve2805 said:


> I have been in the same position mate,I go to a lot of races/car events where the camps are like festivals. I tend to take a few immodium before the drive there + on the first day. Gives peace of mind more than anything I think. Then maybe take one tab a day to keep everything solid?Dont let it get you down mate


i have been in the smae situation too... i have had to leave my friends houses in the middle of the night because i was feeling sick...then they would make fun of me not meaning to but it still felt horrible...its not like we wish for this to happen and i no its not life threatening but it still sucks and is extremely misserable...hang in there


----------

